# Baseball is here.



## hornedfrog2000 (Apr 8, 2012)

I just wanted to say this. The Tampa Bay rays might have one of the best rotations in the history of baseball. I cannot believe how sick every single starter they have is. Potential Ace starting every day. James Shields, David Price, Jeremey Hellickson, Matt Moore...


----------



## Doobius1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Lets go Blue Jays!!!!


----------



## MixedMelodyMindBender (Apr 8, 2012)

It almost rivals the giants rotation  Lincecum, Cain, Zito starters with Wilson, Lopez, Affeldt as relief leading the way. Many teams with great pitchers in the MLB but not that great of a rotation. I don't know how many teams out there that are really hanging on by one ace only. Mets are a perfect example with Santana. That guy needs support to get a solid rotation going. Everything on him to lead the way. Detroit another with Verlander as an ace and maybe possibly Benoit, but I would'nt hold my breathe. 

You got the right idea tho. Look for the teams that have a solid rotation thru and thru. Not just a over paid ace  I greatly agree that Tampa's pitching will be a huge force to recon this season!!!


----------



## mtxdemon (Apr 8, 2012)

Dodgers will win the MLB this year hahahahahaha

Actually the real winner was Frank Mccourt 2.1 billions for the Dodgers??? 

But GO DODGERS and I wish the Magic Johnson can fix the team!!


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Apr 8, 2012)

Hellickson just shut out the Yankees. I'm a yankee fan btw, and I don't like our chances against the rays this year.


----------



## sonar (Apr 8, 2012)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> Hellickson just shut out the Yankees. I'm a yankee fan btw, and I don't like our chances against the rays this year.


----------



## FatMarty (Apr 8, 2012)

sonar said:


>


Thanks for a memorable opening weekend Boston.
We scored 27 runs.


----------



## kizphilly (Apr 8, 2012)

phillies got the best rotation period


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Apr 8, 2012)

kizphilly said:


> phillies got the best rotation period


Well, it's debatable. Their offense on the other hand....


----------



## MixedMelodyMindBender (Apr 9, 2012)

I think the top two rotations in the MLB are between Tampa Bay and Philly. On the other hand I think Philly has a better overall offense compared to Tampa Bay. For sure these two teams are gonna be a reckoning this season. 
With that, 

Go Red Sox


----------



## kizphilly (Apr 9, 2012)

are offens is ok it aint great espically with ryan howard out we normally count on him for atleast 100 rbi a year with him hurt ppl are gonna have to step up


----------



## MixedMelodyMindBender (Apr 9, 2012)

Ya its a bummer that both howard and utley are on the dl but utley has knee issues, howards is a achilles issue which makes me think he will be back before utley and be healthy. 

Besides, the phillies are loaded with stars. Let's not forget the legend Jim Thome. Jimmy Rollins is a high numbers super star. Polanco is another star. For sure, phili has PLENTY of Fire Power! 

I still think they are only team that can mirror the P pitching rotation is Tampa. Halladay, Hamels, Blanton, Lee....And even Papelbon(relief)What more could a fan ask for from a starting rotation?  Thats a f'in dream team in baseball!!


----------



## kizphilly (Apr 9, 2012)

yeah we got alot good players i dont like that dream team talk u seen what happend to the eagles lol.we def got players that can get on base we just need somebody wit power


----------



## 420 couple (Apr 9, 2012)

Go Blue Jays!!!!! They rock.


----------



## MixedMelodyMindBender (Apr 9, 2012)

kizphilly said:


> yeah we got alot good players i dont like that dream team talk u seen what happend to the eagles lol.we def got players that can get on base we just need somebody wit power



It's true tho  I mean look at the $$$ they paid for a dream team and imo they got one. I personally like the phillies odd's this year. But then again, sometime when u get to many superstars on one team its all ego and no play  Which I hope don't happen for philly fans  Plus I am dying to see paplebon get a ring out of boston. I think that was a very bad move on bostons part and it would give karma justice to see paplebon have a place in that !


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Apr 9, 2012)

Their offense is going to be putrid.


----------



## MixedMelodyMindBender (Apr 9, 2012)

Putrid? Are u sure your talking about the 2011 NL East Champions? I dont see them going from that to not making the playoff's....now BOSTON....yes I can see them having a Putrid season


----------



## Amaximus (Apr 9, 2012)

Although I'm not a fan of them, Don't forget the Angels. They have a great bunch of starters _and_ offense to boot.

Weaver, Haren, Wilson, Santana.

San Fran has a beautiful starting rotation but with that offense who really cares? It's going to be hard for any of them to win 15 games IMO.


----------



## MixedMelodyMindBender (Apr 9, 2012)

Yeah San Fran idk man....tons of names in the bullpen but I dont see anything else. Really I think the giants are one of those teams with just to many superstar names and not enough grinding players. What talent they do have is in the bullpen for sure. 

Angeles are a team to reckon IMO this year. I would not be a bit surprised to see them deep into the playoffs. I know for sure that the dodgers will not be anywhere in the chase come playoff time  Which is oddly funny cause magic johnson thinks they are worth a billion or two muahahahaha


----------



## Amaximus (Apr 9, 2012)

Almost forgot about the Rangers! I still think there ballpark is a nightmare for any starter but as far as the road goes they've got a nice one!
Lewis, Holland, Darvish, Harrison & Feliz.

Feliz is coming out of the bullpen so who knows if he'll be an efficient starter or not. And Darvish is promising but unproven IMO.

It's an interesting rotation though.

I don't even want to talk about the Mets starters.


----------



## kizphilly (Apr 9, 2012)

MixedMelodyMindBender said:


> It's true tho  I mean look at the $$$ they paid for a dream team and imo they got one. I personally like the phillies odd's this year. But then again, sometime when u get to many superstars on one team its all ego and no play  Which I hope don't happen for philly fans  Plus I am dying to see paplebon get a ring out of boston. I think that was a very bad move on bostons part and it would give karma justice to see paplebon have a place in that !


yeah i was suprised as shit when we got paplebon and we despertly need a closer after last season when lidge got hurt we didnt really have anybody the bullpen did a great job thou


----------



## MixedMelodyMindBender (Apr 9, 2012)

Amaximus said:


> Almost forgot about the Rangers! I still think there ballpark is a nightmare for any starter but as far as the road goes they've got a nice one!
> Lewis, Holland, Darvish, Harrison & Feliz.
> 
> Feliz is coming out of the bullpen so who knows if he'll be an efficient starter or not. And Darvish is promising but unproven IMO.
> ...



The mets scare me with there bullpen. They are hanging on their ace santana to pull them through IMO. I think METS pitching is suspect!


----------



## Amaximus (Apr 9, 2012)

MixedMelodyMindBender said:


> The mets scare me with there bullpen. They are hanging on their ace santana to pull them through IMO. I think METS pitching is suspect!


The Mets starters are weird. Under the best possible circumstances Santana & Pelfrey are aces with Neise, Dickey & Gee being serviceable 3-5 pitchers possible of winning 12-16 games each.

But this is the Mets!

Santana will get hurt within 3 weeks, Pelfrey will shit on his own mechanics and lose 10 games straight while wracking up a 5.00+ ERA and the last 3 bozo's will prove to be as good as a Livan hernandez or jamie moyer.

I know those 2 scenarios are far apart but that's the way the Mets roll. They either blow everyone's expectations away, or they flouder on their faces while everything possible can go wrong.

As for the bullpen? After Ramirez & Parnell, They suck.

Lets go Mets!? =D


----------



## MixedMelodyMindBender (Apr 9, 2012)

"Santana will get hurt in three weeks" EXACTLY what I was thinking  

If I was a betting man, I would def not roll with the Mets! I just dont see any depth in the bullpen or anywhere else. If they do a cinderella story it will be from no names that step up and try to make a name for themselves. But I highly doubt that will happen.


----------



## Amaximus (Apr 9, 2012)

MixedMelodyMindBender said:


> "Santana will get hurt in three weeks" EXACTLY what I was thinking
> 
> If I was a betting man, I would def not roll with the Mets! I just dont see any depth in the bullpen or anywhere else. If they do a cinderella story it will be from no names that step up and try to make a name for themselves. But I highly doubt that will happen.


But, But, But, They're my _favorite_ team! I have no choice!


Oh! Nieuwenhuis just hit a 2 run dinger! Tied 3-3! I've gotta get back to this game. Lets go Mets!


----------



## MixedMelodyMindBender (Apr 9, 2012)

Hey m8 I respect that greatly! I am a Boston Red Sox fan.....yup start the feeling sorry part now


----------



## Amaximus (Apr 9, 2012)

The last time I busted a sox fans balls about Buckner or anything relating to a world series was 2004.
Since then I hold no pity party for Boston fans. The Mets still haven't won shit since '86! lol!

At least the sox won tonight. So did the Yanks though. So they're both 1-3. heh. (Aceves has to go! He is no closer)

Walk off win for the Metropolitans! 4-0! Lets see how long this lasts.


----------



## Amaximus (Apr 9, 2012)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> I just wanted to say this. The Tampa Bay rays might have one of the best rotations in the history of baseball. I cannot believe how sick every single starter they have is. Potential Ace starting every day. James Shields, David Price, Jeremey Hellickson, Matt Moore...


Oh and froggy, You are correct the Rays have an amazing starting rotation. I held 6 fantasy baseball drafts this year. I think the Rays are the only team that every starting pitcher was drafted in every league.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Apr 9, 2012)

Should be must see TV darvish's next start. He had some ridiculous ERA in Japan (1.99 career ERA), he's never had people hit off him like he did this first start... More far east hype gonna explode? That would be a pretty big blow to the Rangers if so.


----------



## MixedMelodyMindBender (Apr 9, 2012)

Still can't believe what a ruff start for the kid. Rangers still won, but no thanks to him, ouch what a ruff start! Hope next game goes better.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Apr 9, 2012)

MixedMelodyMindBender said:


> Still can't believe what a ruff start for the kid. Rangers still won, but no thanks to him, ouch what a ruff start! Hope next game goes better.


I'm glad the Yankees didn't get suckered into bidding on this guy. He could be really good, but history has not been kind to these guys up to this point.


----------



## MixedMelodyMindBender (Apr 9, 2012)

Yeah good point! Imports don't tend to while in the American leagues. Idk what it is, but they arrive superstars, if they are lucky they will become a star at best.


----------



## sonar (Apr 9, 2012)

As usual the Red Sox have half their starting line up on the DL. I was reading that the combined salaries of their players just on the DL is higher than that of the entire Florida Marlins team.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Apr 9, 2012)

Yeah, well I would love to know how much money the marlins ownership has stuffed in their pockets the past 10 years. Couple that with the luxury tax they get from teams like the Yankees the fans should be pissed at the owners. Yankees don't even have the top 5 richest owners. Look at the pirates for fuck sake. Competition is going to get crazy in the next 5 years. Everyone is signing massive TV contracts. Texas just signed one, dodgers are going to, angels have, yankees have one.That's the only reason Angels could sign pujols. Sad as it is for me to say, but the Yankees massive salary advantage is over.


----------



## MixedMelodyMindBender (Apr 9, 2012)

sonar said:


> As usual the Red Sox have half their starting line up on the DL. I was reading that the combined salaries of their players just on the DL is higher than that of the entire Florida Marlins team.



Which would be a fact! 2x LOL Idk what to make of the mess in boston any more. They have the people to make some noise or a last seed playoff stance, but who knows if they will get it going or not. I dont think anyone has a sure bet for boston. Hope they do well, looks like theres a odd better for disaster though.

I think the massive salary baseball ending is a great thing. I am a huge hockey fan. I witnessed this year the buffalo sabres have third highest salary cap and finish one spot out the playoff's. Picked up big dollar names that simply did not perform to those big dollars. Its about damn time that the team with the highest salary cap does'nt always win and should'nt imo.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Apr 9, 2012)

MixedMelodyMindBender said:


> Which would be a fact! 2x LOL Idk what to make of the mess in boston any more. They have the people to make some noise or a last seed playoff stance, but who knows if they will get it going or not. I dont think anyone has a sure bet for boston. Hope they do well, looks like theres a odd better for disaster though.


I really didn't get why they signed crawford to that crazy ass contract only to stick him in that tiny left field ( a lot of his value was great defense in a huge center field), and the fact their offense was good enough. Pitching wins in the post season. They should have spent that money on bullpen/starters.


----------



## sonar (Apr 9, 2012)

MixedMelodyMindBender said:


> Which would be a fact! 2x LOL Idk what to make of the mess in boston any more. They have the people to make some noise or a last seed playoff stance, but who knows if they will get it going or not. I dont think anyone has a sure bet for boston. Hope they do well, looks like theres a odd better for disaster though.
> 
> I think the massive salary baseball ending is a great thing. I am a huge hockey fan. I witnessed this year the buffalo sabres have third highest salary cap and finish one spot out the playoff's. Picked up big dollar names that simply did not perform to those big dollars. Its about damn time that the team with the highest salary cap does'nt always win and should'nt imo.


You can buy players, but you can't buy a team...


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Apr 10, 2012)

Meh, a lot of teams have bought their world series. The marlins have done it, and the diamond backs did it.


----------



## MixedMelodyMindBender (Apr 10, 2012)

ahaha well sometimes i can see where one would say that. Can buy the players, the team, and a championship. But I tend to agree that money is no factor for talent. Just cause you pay them more does not mean talent is more. If it only worked that way  

The new owners of the sabres terry pegulia spent 64 million in his first year and plans on spending that every year for the next five years. So far, its got him the first ticket out of the playoffs. Just to funny imo! Don't spend a kazillion dollars and think you bought yourself into the playoffs. 
1Adrian Gonzalez21,857,1432Josh Beckett17,000,0003David Ortiz14,575,0004Kevin Youkilis12,250,0005Dustin Pedroia8,250,0006Jacoby Ellsbury8,050,0007Jon Lester7,625,0008Clay Buchholz3,750,0009Cody Ross3,000,000



To me, this is a perfect example of thinking your buying more talent with more money. I would not pay 3 million a year for the best name on that list. Let alone the 96,357,143 MILLION a YEAR to have all of those men on the team. Simply paying to much for way little.


----------



## Amaximus (Apr 10, 2012)

Keep in mind that salaries are not totally based upon performance. Keeping certain players from division rivals and how marketable a player is is also factored into a bid for a player.

personally I think that is a stupid way of thinking but thats what happens. The Yankees want a starter? The Red Sox will bid them up, or overbid them and vice versa.

But I'm sure I'm not telling any of you anything new.

Remember that awesome team the Mets "bought" back in '92? Lol. Vince Coleman & Bobby Bonilla.


----------



## Amaximus (Apr 10, 2012)

Oh, And not that anyone asked but I don't see Darvish as a particularly talented MLB player.

MLB seems to be enamored with asian players yet 95% of them don't pan out. Scratch That. They flat out suck.

I'm more interested in the Cuban players. Yoenis Cepedes(sp?) looks awesome in his first few games. 3 monster dingers.

Now whether he is 20 years old or 35 years old remains to be seen. lol.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Apr 10, 2012)

Amaximus said:


> Oh, And not that anyone asked but I don't see Darvish as a particularly talented MLB player.
> 
> MLB seems to be enamored with asian players yet 95% of them don't pan out. Scratch That. They flat out suck.
> 
> ...


I don't think they can lie about their age as easily as the DR guys can. If I remember right they pretty much stamp people like a serial number in those fascist countries.


----------



## Amaximus (Apr 10, 2012)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> I don't think they can lie about their age as easily as the DR guys can. If I remember right they pretty much stamp people like a serial number in those fascist countries.


Braintfart! Yes, You're probably correct. My mind went on auto pilot, Was thinking DR as you mentioned. So, How old is El Duque again? lol


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Apr 10, 2012)

i have mlb.tv online and watch probably 100 yankee games a year. It's a great service. If you want to watch a good game tonight watch what matt moore does with the Rays. He's their number 4 starter and is godly.


----------



## Amaximus (Apr 10, 2012)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> i have mlb.tv online and watch probably 100 yankee games a year. It's a great service. If you want to watch a good game tonight watch what matt moore does with the Rays. He's their number 4 starter and is godly.


Yeah the game is on in less than an hour. I have a MLB Extra Innings preview for the first 2 weeks of the season so I'll be able to see the game.


----------



## MixedMelodyMindBender (Apr 10, 2012)

I have both mlb tv online and nhl center ice. I really enjoy the service for the money and recommend it to devout fans. Regular cable is a joke to try and catch regular season games, especially for hockey. 

I would take a player any day out of cuba over any asian decent player. Nothing racial at all, but cuba or latin america more so, have a huge history of providing super stars. Asian decent players are notorious plunders lol. 

BTW, One of my all time favorite cards is an Auto Rookie of Bobby Bonillia


----------



## Total Head (Apr 10, 2012)

MixedMelodyMindBender said:


> It's true tho  I mean look at the $$$ they paid for a dream team and imo they got one. I personally like the phillies odd's this year. But then again, sometime when u get to many superstars on one team its all ego and no play  Which I hope don't happen for philly fans  Plus I am dying to see paplebon get a ring out of boston. I think that was a very bad move on bostons part and it would give karma justice to see paplebon have a place in that !



papelbon is a whiny cunt like the rest of 'em. i would have liked to see him stay in boston but for a "contract year" he didn't turn up the juice last season, did he? i'm going to dance a jig of glee at the end of every season that pap's whiny ass doesn't get a ring. he didn't even give the sox a chance to counter-offer, it wasn't "boston's move". he's just an arrogant son of a bitch.

the arrogance to go to one team because they offered 50 million instead of a "measly 48 million" or whatever is what's degrading the sport. bidding wars have no place in baseball imo. the whole system is pure bullshit.

i don't have the inclination to work out the figures, but of all the money being spent, how many of these "superstars" spend months of their contract on the DL?
take it from a red sox fan. having a "dream team" doesn't mean dick when they all get injured. and they DO get injured. the phillies broke their own "3 year rule" for pitchers and i am going to belly laugh when it comes to bite them in the ass. welcome to the sport of trying to buy championships. one sprained back and a busted wrist is all it takes to completely deflate a "dream team", and you get to pay for it for years.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Apr 10, 2012)

Total Head said:


> papelbon is a whiny cunt like the rest of 'em. i would have liked to see him stay in boston but for a "contract year" he didn't turn up the juice last season, did he? i'm going to dance a jig of glee at the end of every season that pap's whiny ass doesn't get a ring. he didn't even give the sox a chance to counter-offer, it wasn't "boston's move". he's just an arrogant son of a bitch.
> 
> the arrogance to go to one team because they offered 50 million instead of a "measly 48 million" or whatever is what's degrading the sport. bidding wars have no place in baseball imo. the whole system is pure bullshit.
> 
> ...


Everyone hates on bud selig, but he has done his job very well. The players, and owners have become very rich . I would honestly rather watch a game in my livingroom than fight the crowds at the stadium. I might go to one game a season, and just don't like dealing with all the people in my way haha. Supply and demand, when people stop paying they will change how they are doing it.


----------



## Amaximus (Apr 10, 2012)

It's entirely possible I'm talking out of my ass, or remembering incorrectly as i was very young at the time but,

Didn't Bud Selig force Fay Vincent out of being Commissioner then stepped in as acting Commissioner?
I vaguely remember a press conference and him saying that it was only temporary, Then in '98, Boom, He's voted commissioner anyway?

That's not something, as a person, I'm cool with.

Oh and as far as doing his job, it would have been nice if he didnt turn a blind eye to all the steroid use in the 90's. I know _alot_ of people turned a blind eye but he was the commissioner. It doesn't take an expert to know something is up when a record that stood for 40 years is broke by 3 players in one year! lol

I forget what year but I had McGwire AND Bonds on the same fantasy team. They got me like 130-140 HR's that year. ROFL.


----------



## sonar (Apr 10, 2012)

I wish I could take 6 weeks off my job and still get paid because I pulled my hamstring or have a bruised knee.

So what does mlb.tv cost? I was thinking about getting the mlb package but is was almos $400.


----------



## MixedMelodyMindBender (Apr 10, 2012)

Total Head said:


> papelbon is a whiny cunt like the rest of 'em. i would have liked to see him stay in boston but for a "contract year" he didn't turn up the juice last season, did he? i'm going to dance a jig of glee at the end of every season that pap's whiny ass doesn't get a ring. he didn't even give the sox a chance to counter-offer, it wasn't "boston's move". he's just an arrogant son of a bitch.
> 
> the arrogance to go to one team because they offered 50 million instead of a "measly 48 million" or whatever is what's degrading the sport. bidding wars have no place in baseball imo. the whole system is pure bullshit.
> 
> ...



Thats the whole idea. Its not about sports anymore. Its about the ability to win a championship because that brings pure profits for that BUSINESS. These Organizations, are business at their epitome. 

I totally agree with your mindset on superstars spending a ton of time on DL, and they still get paid the same. Whether they perform or not, they get paid the same. How much motivation can be drawn from that ya know? 

It means a lot to the investors/owners to buy superstars cause they warrant more ticket sales. A dream team means tons of ticket sales. They honestly don't care if they win a championship, yes its a bonus, but the majority of profits are in ticket sales. A dream team brings big ticket numbers, typically. There are occasions when these superstar loaded roster just totally shit the bed and that ticket sale idea bites them in the ass. Again, its all business mindsets. 

I see papelbon as beyond his peak. Just does not have the intensity and spirit that he did in his prime. I would like to see boston regret that choice to sell. and YES, I AM A BOSTON RED SOX FAN! I wish them the best every year and I follow every game possible whether its win , lose, or draw.


----------



## MixedMelodyMindBender (Apr 10, 2012)

sonar said:


> I wish I could take 6 weeks off my job and still get paid because I pulled my hamstring or have a bruised knee.
> 
> So what does mlb.tv cost? I was thinking about getting the mlb package but is was almos $400.



Word. At best I hope for disability if I have to have 6 weeks off. In that case, its always a super small percentages of your wages earned. Gotta love being the little man, working fingers to the bones, while "superstar athletes " get there ass pampered while on the DL and a FULL PAYCHECK. 

Just another sure sign its a royally fucked world 

I am not going getting another season of mlb.tv IMO, its not worth the money, but I am a boston fan, and I get all home games on local broadcast


----------



## kizphilly (Apr 10, 2012)

i got mlb tv on my ps3 free for the first month of the season i gotta find ot how much it cost cause its great u get eveerything


----------



## Amaximus (Apr 10, 2012)

MLB Extra Innings is $179/year here. $149 after the all-star break.
Why isn't it half price after the all star break? Wish i knew.


----------



## MixedMelodyMindBender (Apr 10, 2012)

I have a poll question for the folks that have been active in this thread. Do you feel that Ozzie should be disciplined for his comments about Fidel Castro? If so, then why? 

In my opinion, the consistency for discipline in the MLB, is the same in the NHL VERY INCONSISTENT. I mean Brian Wilson and Tim Lincecum have both dropped the F Bomb on National TV, and nobody made any fuss. The list can go on and on about comments made by MLB players that probably fall in the same class as Ozzie's comment. Personally, I think its been taking way out of context, and I think its also an infringement upon his right to freedom of speech. It's not like he made threats or used vulgarity. He simple voiced his heart felt opinion about Mr. Castro. For some reason most Americans throw him in the Hitler class, but if you ever went to Cuba, they are more passionate about him then we have been of any president in a very long time. My family has married into Cuban blood, and I am proud to have them as family, and I am beyond positive that they still stand behind their leader, and dictator. Its a pleasant relationship for most people in Cuba in regards to the President. The last 10 years in America has been a bunch of division and no mass mutual support for one president as a whole country. I personally think there is some serious jealousies. 

Granted he is not the nicest guy on earth, and he's done some real bad to his own people. But its Cuba, not America. Its a much different culture and social mindset. They don't look at him as an oppressive beast who off's his own people. Cuba has done just fine as a country, even after all the embargo's put against them. Cuba still maintains a respectable GDP, and they also like the Hugo Chavez  Yes go to cuba and their is flag's off him everywhere. Just because us Americans don;t like someone, does not mean the rest of the world is in suit with our mentality. 

BTW, there is a poll on espn and 71% say they don't feel any action was necessary. Ain't that something lol.

"Let he who is without sin cast the first stone" comes to mind.

Thanks for the ramble~ Stoned to Da Bonez


----------



## kizphilly (Apr 10, 2012)

Amaximus said:


> MLB Extra Innings is $179/year here. $149 after the all-star break.
> Why isn't it half price after the all star break? Wish i knew.


that aint to bad i aint gonna pay for it thou lol i get all the phillies games on csn i can care less about the other games i been watching cool service thou


----------



## Amaximus (Apr 10, 2012)

MixedMelodyMindBender said:


> Thats the whole idea. Its not about sports anymore. Its about the ability to win a championship because that brings pure profits for that BUSINESS. These Organizations, are business at their epitome.
> 
> I totally agree with your mindset on superstars spending a ton of time on DL, and they still get paid the same. Whether they perform or not, they get paid the same. How much motivation can be drawn from that ya know?
> 
> ...




Did I miss something?
All Guillen said was: "_I respect Fidel Castro," Guillen said in the article. "You know why? A lot of people have wanted to kill Fidel Castro for the last 60 years, but that fucker is still here._"

So, In short, Guillen said, tongue and cheek, i beleive, Is that he has respect for a guy that is still alive even though people have been trying to kill him for many years.

If he wasn't in Miami this would be a none issue.

Play Ball!


----------



## Amaximus (Apr 10, 2012)

kizphilly said:


> that aint to bad i aint gonna pay for it thou lol i get all the phillies games on csn i can care less about the other games i been watching cool service thou


I agree! I get all my Mets games (And Yankee games for that matter).
That along with the games broadcast on MLB network (Which is free) and ESPN and I'm set.

But i do love the free view for the first part of the month. It's probably the only time I watch just about any game on.
Until I get burned out. (Same with NHL Center Ice, heh)


----------



## MixedMelodyMindBender (Apr 10, 2012)

Amaximus said:


> Did I miss something?
> All Guillen said was: "_I respect Fidel Castro," Guillen said in the article. "You know why? A lot of people have wanted to kill Fidel Castro for the last 60 years, but that fucker is still here._"
> 
> So, In short, Guillen said, tongue and cheek, i beleive, Is that he has respect for a guy that is still alive even though people have been trying to kill him for many years.
> ...


That is hitting the nail on the head! If it was not in miami and made by a latin american decent coach, it never would have created buzz. I mean F bombs on National TV are totally okay and go unpunished, but Castro comments are total no-no's? What kind of message is that to send a player lol?


----------



## kizphilly (Apr 10, 2012)

Amaximus said:


> I agree! I get all my Mets games (And Yankee games for that matter).
> That along with the games broadcast on MLB network (Which is free) and ESPN and I'm set.
> 
> But i do love the free view for the first part of the month. It's probably the only time I watch just about any game on.
> Until I get burned out. (Same with NHL Center Ice, heh)


yeah i think my girl is alredy tired of baseball being on 24/7 lol its gonna be a long season for her


----------



## MixedMelodyMindBender (Apr 10, 2012)

kizphilly said:


> yeah i think my girl is alredy tired of baseball being on 24/7 lol its gonna be a long season for her


Exactly, and if she has a problem with that, always remind her there is seating elsewhere  Preferably the kitchen, and if your going there make me a sandwich lol!


----------



## kizphilly (Apr 10, 2012)

MixedMelodyMindBender said:


> Exactly, and if she has a problem with that, always remind her there is seating elsewhere  Preferably the kitchen, and if your going there make me a sandwich lol!


lol thats what i told her she said fuck you took my bong and the weed and went in the room lol she will love me again in the morning


----------



## Amaximus (Apr 10, 2012)

kizphilly said:


> yeah i think my girl is alredy tired of baseball being on 24/7 lol its gonna be a long season for her


By the time baseball season is over my girl is primed for hockey.
She doesn't even know I;m brainwashing her!


----------



## Amaximus (Apr 10, 2012)

Mets couldn't turn any double plays tonight.
Fielding is hard. Hitting the ball is hard. Keeping the opposing team from scoring is hard.

Anyway... They're 4-1 now. Reality sets in. It's going to be a looong season.

Tomorrow: Strasburg vs Santana in a day game! I might have to start drinking early.


----------



## MixedMelodyMindBender (Apr 11, 2012)

great game so far between mets and washington. 1-0 washingtons lead but its a battle of pitchers so far. Santana looks solid and in control.


----------



## Amaximus (Apr 11, 2012)

MixedMelodyMindBender said:


> great game so far between mets and washington. 1-0 washingtons lead but its a battle of pitchers so far. Santana looks solid and in control.


Yes, Watching it now. Both starters look good, Wish they left Santana in longer. They coddle pitchers WAY too much.

Someone needs to check if Eric Greg (Home plate Umpire) has any fantasy teams with Strasburg on them. Maybe that would explain why he keeps calling pitches 2 feet off the plate strikes. Strasburg is good enough that he doesn't need starstruck umps to help him.


----------



## Amaximus (Apr 11, 2012)

Uh, Not eric greg. Whatever his name is. The blind fuck that cant call balls & strikes properly!
LOL


----------



## kizphilly (Apr 11, 2012)

phillies play miami tonight halladay is pitching so it should be a good game


----------



## Amaximus (Apr 11, 2012)

kizphilly said:


> phillies play miami tonight halladay is pitching so it should be a good game


Yeah Josh Johnson & Halladay tonight. Good matchup. This will be the game I'm watching.


----------



## MixedMelodyMindBender (Apr 11, 2012)

Wow Metz. First ya pull Santana who was pitching fine, its just the umpire sucks ass. Then manager gets tossed...jezzz...looking forward to the phillies game for sure, then game 1 of pittsburgh vs philadephia playoffs. That I will be watching at work....nothing like watching playoff's and getting paid


----------



## kizphilly (Apr 11, 2012)

finnaly the phillies score some runs


----------



## Amaximus (Apr 12, 2012)

Mets vs Phillies this weekend!

No Lee, No Santana, No Halladay... No good pitching matchups!

Unless you include Pelfry/Hamels on Sunday... which I dont! hehe.

GO METS!


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Apr 12, 2012)

New year, same results...Cubs suck!.


----------



## kizphilly (Apr 12, 2012)

Amaximus said:


> Mets vs Phillies this weekend!
> 
> No Lee, No Santana, No Halladay... No good pitching matchups!
> 
> ...


dont sleep on hammels my man a beast


----------



## kizphilly (Apr 12, 2012)

blanton is pitching a good game if we score some more runs we can get the w


----------



## Amaximus (Apr 14, 2012)

kizphilly said:


> dont sleep on hammels my man a beast


Ha! They switched it up on us and Lee pitched yesterday. He had a bad 2 innings (Maybe just a bad pitch and shoddy defense IMO) but pulled in together. I thought it was a good game. I miss Utley and Howard... or Werth for that matter. I like seeing a stacked lineup. This series just isn't the same with the current Phillies lineup.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Apr 14, 2012)

Damn, Boston probably gonna lose Jacoby for a few months. I'm not a doctor, but I wouldn't be surprised if he stained his rotator cuff. He can't throw all that well the way it was, and they can't really use him at DH with big pappi. Even a dislocation will probably take him out for 2 months+.


----------



## Amaximus (Apr 14, 2012)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> Damn, Boston probably gonna lose Jacoby for a few months. I'm not a doctor, but I wouldn't be surprised if he stained his rotator cuff. He can't throw all that well the way it was, and they can't really use him at DH with big pappi. Even a dislocation will probably take him out for 2 months+.


 Jacoby Ellsbury - OF - Red Sox 

Gordon Edes of ESPNBoston.com confirms that Jacoby Ellsbury has a dislocation or partial dislocation of his right shoulder and will miss a minimum of six weeks.

Terrible news for the Red Sox and fantasy owners alike. Ellsbury injured the shoulder when Reid Brignac landed directly on top of him at second base during Friday's game. He was immediately sent to Massachusetts General Hospital for an MRI, but he's scheduled to undergo even more tests to make sure the shoulder did not sustain additional damage. Darnell McDonald, Cody Ross and Ryan Sweeney will start in the Red Sox outfield, at least until Carl Crawford comes off the disabled list. 
*Source:* Gordon Edes on Twitter 


Ugh. So glad I wasnt relying on him for steals, runs, rbis and hr's for my fantasy teams. lol.


----------



## kizphilly (Apr 14, 2012)

Amaximus said:


> Ha! They switched it up on us and Lee pitched yesterday. He had a bad 2 innings (Maybe just a bad pitch and shoddy defense IMO) but pulled in together. I thought it was a good game. I miss Utley and Howard... or Werth for that matter. I like seeing a stacked lineup. This series just isn't the same with the current Phillies lineup.


i was wondering why blanton pitched in the number 2 spot the day before i dont know whats going on wit the phillies this year where off to a bad start good for u guys i guess we def need some more power in our lineup


----------



## 1Shot1Kill (Apr 14, 2012)




----------



## Amaximus (Apr 14, 2012)

Mets are 6-2 now... It's all just a setup for the inevitable collapse. This is what they have conditioned us to. Still, I was suprised to see Wright back, no less hit a dinger!

I see no one mentioned Thole and Shoppach's base running blunders. go check you tube. funny shit. never saw a guy slide feet first into a base, come up 10 feet short, then dive head first! lmao!


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Apr 14, 2012)

NL east is up for grabs in my opinion.


----------



## kizphilly (Apr 15, 2012)

Amaximus said:


> Mets are 6-2 now... It's all just a setup for the inevitable collapse. This is what they have conditioned us to. Still, I was suprised to see Wright back, no less hit a dinger!
> 
> I see no one mentioned Thole and Shoppach's base running blunders. go check you tube. funny shit. never saw a guy slide feet first into a base, come up 10 feet short, then dive head first! lmao!


yeah the mets will fall apart like they always do sorry to say.we got some of the best pitchers but it dont mean shit if we cant score


----------



## kizphilly (Apr 15, 2012)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> NL east is up for grabs in my opinion.


na the phillies won over 100 games last year i cant see them falling off so bad that they dont win the divsion its still early


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Apr 15, 2012)

kizphilly said:


> na the phillies won over 100 games last year i cant see them falling off so bad that they dont win the divsion its still early


Yeah, but Miami got better, Nats got better, and the mets have potential. The only big "upgrade" the phils got was papelbon, and it's not like the Phils closer last year was bad. I hope Howard is ok, but having achilles problems myself I couldn't describe the pain that comes with it, and the fact that it just pops up whenever it wants to. Either way no team has to win their division anymore, and now they added another wild card it just means teams like the phillies will make the post season most years.


----------



## kizphilly (Apr 15, 2012)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> Yeah, but Miami got better, Nats got better, and the mets have potential. The only big "upgrade" the phils got was papelbon, and it's not like the Phils closer last year was bad. I hope Howard is ok, but having achilles problems myself I couldn't describe the pain that comes with it, and the fact that it just pops up whenever it wants to. Either way no team has to win their division anymore, and now they added another wild card it just means teams like the phillies will make the post season most years.


yeah the nl east def got tougher this offseason


----------



## Amaximus (Apr 15, 2012)

NL East is completely up for grabs. While the Phillies may have had a lock on it for a few years they certainly do not now. IMO it looks like first place may very well be a team with only 92-98 wins. I only say this because I believe the NL East teams are all kinda sub par and will probably knock each other around all year long depending on who is hot at the time.



Also, Someone correct me if I'm wrong, But don't we have 2 extra wild card teams per league this year? That will dilute the standings a bit.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Apr 15, 2012)

Amaximus said:


> NL East is completely up for grabs. While the Phillies may have had a lock on it for a few years they certainly do not now. IMO it looks like first place may very well be a team with only 92-98 wins. I only say this because I believe the NL East teams are all kinda sub par and will probably knock each other around all year long depending on who is hot at the time.
> 
> 
> 
> Also, Someone correct me if I'm wrong, But don't we have 2 extra wild card teams per league this year? That will dilute the standings a bit.



1 extra wild card per league. 

AL East is up for grabs as much as is kills me to say it. I could see Jays, Rays, Red Sox, or Yankees win it.


----------



## kizphilly (Apr 15, 2012)

Amaximus said:


> NL East is completely up for grabs. While the Phillies may have had a lock on it for a few years they certainly do not now. IMO it looks like first place may very well be a team with only 92-98 wins. I only say this because I believe the NL East teams are all kinda sub par and will probably knock each other around all year long depending on who is hot at the time.
> 
> 
> 
> Also, Someone correct me if I'm wrong, But don't we have 2 extra wild card teams per league this year? That will dilute the standings a bit.


na just 1 but they should of keep the way it is


----------



## Amaximus (Apr 15, 2012)

Ahh one each league ok. I wasn't even sure if it was implemented yet.

I don't know how I feel about it right now. They have tweaked the league _so_ much the past few years and I still haven't gotten used to that. I liked it when first place = playoffs. second place 1/2 game behind? SORRY CHARLIE. Should've won that extra game back in April!


----------



## kizphilly (Apr 15, 2012)

Amaximus said:


> Ahh one each league ok. I wasn't even sure if it was implemented yet.
> 
> I don't know how I feel about it right now. They have tweaked the league _so_ much the past few years and I still haven't gotten used to that. I liked it when first place = playoffs. second place 1/2 game behind? SORRY CHARLIE. Should've won that extra game back in April!


yeah i liked it that way to either you win are ur out it makes the regular season games more intresting and if the phillies lost it would really be sorry charlie lol


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Apr 15, 2012)

It's all about money. They just want more playoff game revenue. It makes a 162 game season kind of silly if they are going to do 1 game playoffs for some of these teams.


----------



## Amaximus (Apr 15, 2012)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> It's all about money. They just want more playoff game revenue. It makes a 162 game season kind of silly if they are going to do 1 game playoffs for some of these teams.


I can't say I can argue with you at all on that one.

Bud Selig said that he wanted to create the excitement that a game 7 brings with it. No one told him that to have a game 7 you need 6 other games before it.

The bottom line is more teams in the playoffs means more fans (ie: markets) are interested for a longer time. Don't get me wrong, As a baseball fan I still watch these one game playoffs and extra wild card series and sometimes they are truly exciting. other times? Not so much. You cant create the uncreatable, you can only give it more chances to happen. (LMAO, That either was prophetic or the panderings of a lunatic!)

I just hope they can refrain from expanding the regular season beyond 162 like they have been talking about for years. We play baseball for 6 months I don't think we need more.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Apr 15, 2012)

Amaximus said:


> I can't say I can argue with you at all on that one.
> 
> Bud Selig said that he wanted to create the excitement that a game 7 brings with it. No one told him that to have a game 7 you need 6 other games before it.
> 
> ...


It just sucks that they have 162 games for a team to show they are 6 games better than another, and then they play that team in a one game playoff and lose. It makes the whole season a joke. They might as well play 81 games if they are going to do a 1 game playoff. Any team can beat any other team in one game, whether they are better or not is another issue.


----------



## kizphilly (Apr 15, 2012)

lol this aint football i dont like this one game wildcard shit


----------



## Amaximus (Apr 16, 2012)

Yeah, Yeah, It's kind of hard to disagree with you guys! Sounds like we have a bunch of purists here, My kinda people.


----------



## kizphilly (Apr 16, 2012)

halladay vs lincecum tonight should be a good game it starts at 10 thou i hate westcoast games


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Apr 16, 2012)

hmmm. gonna have to put that on right now. As much as I love Lincecum I don't see that guy aging well with that fucked up mechanics he's rocking.


----------



## mccumcumber (Apr 16, 2012)

Looks like April is gonna be a slump month for Lincecum... sigh... Oh well Bumgarner and Cain should do some damage to the phillies.


----------



## Amaximus (Apr 17, 2012)

It's going to be a rough 2012 for the SF Giants regardless of how good their pitching is if they can't score any runs. Philly is discovering this about themselves this year, But at least they have a better lineup and reinforcements coming back throughout the year. Unless SF starts pumping more roids into Bonds and re-sign him they wont be scoring much miore than 1-3 runs a game.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Apr 17, 2012)

kizphilly said:


> lol this aint football i dont like this one game wildcard shit


Funny b/c it's true:

[video=youtube;qmXacL0Uny0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qmXacL0Uny0[/video]


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Apr 17, 2012)

Baseball is the only sport where you have a 1 on 1 mind fuck against the other team, and have a chance to be the sole hero. Get reall baked and watch an at bat and try to guess what pitch is coming, and what part of the plate. These guys are running numbers through their heads constantly. You can fail 70% of the time and make millions. It's all about percentages.


----------



## kizphilly (Apr 17, 2012)

fuck blanton with his non consistent ass


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Apr 17, 2012)

Holy shit boston got bombed on. I was watching at work and it go real ugly.


----------



## mccumcumber (Apr 19, 2012)

Anyone watch the pitching battle last night... holy shit Lee and Cain.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Apr 19, 2012)

mccumcumber said:


> Anyone watch the pitching battle last night... holy shit Lee and Cain.


This is when you know you become a true fan. I mostly watch now just to see if the pitcher is on. When they are on their game it is really amazing to watch.


----------



## MixedMelodyMindBender (Apr 19, 2012)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> Baseball is the only sport where you have a 1 on 1 mind fuck against the other team, and have a chance to be the sole hero. Get reall baked and watch an at bat and try to guess what pitch is coming, and what part of the plate. These guys are running numbers through their heads constantly. You can fail 70% of the time and make millions. It's all about percentages.


I would'nt say baseball is the only sport. Imagine being a Pro goaltender in the NHL. Sid the Kid's got a fast breakaway....I promise that goalie is running the same logic through his brain. Also, I think hockey has that great ability to play mind fuck 1 on 1 against the other team. 

Two of the greatest games ever IMO. I love them both, but not equally lol. 

GO RED SOX~~~

Cheers~


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Apr 19, 2012)

MixedMelodyMindBender said:


> I would'nt say baseball is the only sport. Imagine being a Pro goaltender in the NHL. Sid the Kid's got a fast breakaway....I promise that goalie is running the same logic through his brain. Also, I think hockey has that great ability to play mind fuck 1 on 1 against the other team.
> 
> Two of the greatest games ever IMO. I love them both, but not equally lol.
> 
> ...



Still the fact is that the goal tender has all his defenders out there to help him cause distractions etc. Baseball it is the batter vs the entire team.


----------



## MixedMelodyMindBender (Apr 19, 2012)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> Still the fact is that the goal tender has all his defenders out there to help him cause distractions etc. Baseball it is the batter vs the entire team.


I said breakaway...meaning no defenders, skater vs. goalie  Last year 71% of goals scored in the NHL were via breakaways. Meaning most of the time, when a goalie is scored on, its cause his defense was absent. Apart from the playoff's, ever tie goes to a shootout, which can last just as long as extra innings. I feel like Im doing a george carlin on baseball now lol. 

Oh and when the goaltender does have "all" his defenders, its two people. Three forwards, two defense per team on the ice at a time.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Apr 19, 2012)

Nope, I'm right.


----------



## MixedMelodyMindBender (Apr 21, 2012)

Oh.Ok. If its as simple as that. And if thats what you want to believe,its your prerogative.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Apr 21, 2012)

lol ahahhaa

<----- Champion!


----------



## MixedMelodyMindBender (Apr 21, 2012)

^^ Self-Appointed.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Apr 21, 2012)

Humber joins the elite!!! #21... not a sox fan but congrats to Humber on a perfect game!!! stay high


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Apr 22, 2012)

My soul was nourished watching boston and the yankees last night. It was quite filling.


----------



## MixedMelodyMindBender (Apr 23, 2012)

Boston is looking like the drunkards everyone is accusing them to be lol. It looks like its going to be a very hazy-dazy clubhouse for 2012 season. 

I think both boston and NY are heavily out gunned this year. Either team will be extremely lucky to make the playoff's, and I am highly doubting either will.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Apr 23, 2012)

Yankees should if their starting pitching doesn't suck, and it shouldn't. Boston should if they can figure out wtf to do with their bullpen. They need to get some arms in there asap if they have any hope. I heard boston is looking to get Oswalt signed. If they get him, and maybe another starter maybe they can move bard/dubront to the bp and salvage it.


----------



## kizphilly (Apr 23, 2012)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> Yankees should if their starting pitching doesn't suck, and it shouldn't. Boston should if they can figure out wtf to do with their bullpen. They need to get some arms in there asap if they have any hope. I heard boston is looking to get Oswalt signed. If they get him, and maybe another starter maybe they can move bard/dubront to the bp and salvage it.


but oswalts best days are behind him he might have a couple good outings left thou


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Apr 23, 2012)

kizphilly said:


> but oswalts best days are behind him he might have a couple good outings left thou


He was good last year when healthy. That's the thing though. He wanted a lot of money this offseason, and his back could go at any time.


----------



## kizphilly (Apr 23, 2012)

yeah he was good when he played which wasnt often and once your back is shot espically when ur a pitcher its a wrap


----------



## Amaximus (Apr 24, 2012)

And the Mets get swept in a doubleheader by a team that couldn't hit water if they fell out of a boat. heh.

8-8 now... Back to normal... Ok so 8-21 would be normal for the Mets these days. Ho hum...


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Apr 26, 2012)

Good god the AL is just one landmine offense after another. Boston's offense is waking up. I assume their starting pitching will be OK as long as they stay healthy. They just need some bullpen arms. Cherrington needs to hope they can stick around until the AS break, and try to work some magic from that point imo.


----------



## Amaximus (Apr 27, 2012)

Pelfrey + Tommy John surgery + untendered FA after the season = The beginning of the Mets drama.


----------



## Amaximus (Apr 28, 2012)

Did anyone catch the debacle that was the Mets game last night? The 5th inning was epic! 11 Runs total, two 3 run dingers, 4 errors in one inning on a night when as a team they commited 6 errors! lmao.

Yup, The Mets are in mid season form.


----------



## Amaximus (Apr 29, 2012)

"_Since ending an 0-for-21 skid on Thursday, Albert Pujols is just 2-for-12 with a pair of singles. Meanwhile, his season-beginning homer-less streak is now at 22 games, putting the Angels' $250 million man in danger of the first bomb-free month of his 12-year career (not counting March and October, of course)._"


----------



## citifield (May 3, 2012)

Amaximus said:


> But, But, But, They're my _favorite_ team! I have no choice!
> 
> 
> Oh! Nieuwenhuis just hit a 2 run dinger! Tied 3-3! I've gotta get back to this game. Lets go Mets!


the pitching staff is awful, warthen has ro be one of the worst pitching coaches around, pelf has finally played his last game in a mets uni, i'm real sorry he got hurt but i'm not sad to see him go, the pen will have dead arms by july cause of the staff management, oh you've thrown 100 pitches in 7 innings and given up 1 run better take him out, i'm excited to see some of the younger guys play, can't wait for top prospect call ups, they're hanging on right now i don't see it lasting as the arms get dead. maybe 1 more season for collins then hopefully wally bacmon, that would be nice, bay's big salary will gone after next season that'll help out too, i think he is the last of the minaya mistakes.


----------



## citifield (May 3, 2012)

i haven't seen many games yet or even highlights this year been super busy with the grows, but i have no expectations this year so i can't be disappointed.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (May 3, 2012)

Fuck, as soon as I saw Mariano grab the outside of his knee I knew he tore his ACL. Outside of knee=ACL, inside=MCL. I hope the time off let's him realize he still wants to play. I know he wants to build churches n shit, but cmon man. He seems like the type that will live into his 90s too.


----------



## Amaximus (May 4, 2012)

Guess the Yanks will have to throw 500mil at a new closer...


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (May 4, 2012)

Amaximus said:


> Guess the Yanks will have to throw 500mil at a new closer...


More Like 500 thousand. David robertson has been better than mo in the past two seasons. The kid is sick if you haven't seen him.


----------



## Amaximus (May 4, 2012)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> More Like 500 thousand. David robertson has been better than mo in the past two seasons. The kid is sick if you haven't seen him.


Yeah I've seen him. The Yanks also have Rafael Soriano in case Robertson falters but these are the Yankees. They almost demand known, proven players. If Robertson/Soriano/Whoever blow 2 saves in a weeks time there will be chaos and panic in NYC and then they'll make a move.

Either way my remark was just a passing dig at the Skankess.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (May 4, 2012)

This ain't my fathers yankees. I think their financial advantage has come to an end, or at least other teams are getting even. Tons of teams are getting massive TV deals, and the new luxury tax is too devastating to go over. Something like 40% of every dollar is going to the luxury tax over the 189 million mark.


----------



## Amaximus (May 6, 2012)

Just curious... Anyone reading this thread play fantasy sports?


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (May 6, 2012)

nah, I can never seem to get into it.


----------



## Amaximus (May 7, 2012)

Man, I'd really like to see this kid called up: http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/fantasy-roto-arcade/farm-report-had-better-headline-billy-hamilton-stole-185139246.html

"So far this season, Hamilton has swiped 31 bags in 38 attempts. He stole 103 bags last year in the Midwest League, at an 83.7 percent success rate. Dude is _fast_."


----------



## Total Head (May 8, 2012)

it feels like the old days the way the red sox are doing. 

they did win today, and for a moment there they were above .500


----------



## Amaximus (May 20, 2012)

Later Kerry Wood! You _won_'t be missed. Your could have had an amazing career.

I still rememebr his debut in 1998. Remember that 20 strikeout game? He followed that shit up with a 13 SO game. Thats 33 SO's in 2 starts over 16 innings if I remember correctly. Ah, What couldve been.


----------



## smok3h (May 23, 2012)

I only play fantasy football... and I'm pretty hardcore into that. For you gamers out there, we call our league: Final Fantasy Football. Here's a logo I made for our league last year:







Fantasy baseball just requires too much of a commitment from me. Truthfully though, I have the free time to do it, but not the motivation.

Also, I'm a Twins fan. A Twins and Packers fan actually. Growing up in South Dakota, and having one parent from Minnesota, and one from Wisconsin, I came to love both of these teams. My Wisconsin friends hate on me because I like the Twins, and my Minnesota friends hate on me cause I love the Packers. I'm more of an NFL fan than an MLB fan, but I follow both closely.


----------



## Total Head (May 24, 2012)

can someone please explain to me why some of the stadiums are so empty? baltimore is in first place (however short lived this may be) and on average they fill the park to only half of its capacity. it's nowhere near as expensive in baltimore as boston, new york or chicago to go to a game, so i don't get it, and those cities show up whether their team is in first place or not. not even when they're in first place?


what am i missing? i know baseball isn't as popular as it once was, but wtf? don't they have bandwagon fans in baltimore?


----------



## Doobius1 (May 24, 2012)

I play on MLB. Fantasy pool for years now. Great pool. Only have to set your lineup for the week. I'm huge Jays fan. Loved when Lawrie hit ump with his helmet... Even better when fan hit same ump with a beer. Ump was an ass. Jays gotta few people taking notice on how to build a team as opposed to buying a team. Let's go Blue Jays!!!


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (May 24, 2012)

Total Head said:


> can someone please explain to me why some of the stadiums are so empty? baltimore is in first place (however short lived this may be) and on average they fill the park to only half of its capacity. it's nowhere near as expensive in baltimore as boston, new york or chicago to go to a game, so i don't get it, and those cities show up whether their team is in first place or not. not even when they're in first place?
> 
> 
> what am i missing? i know baseball isn't as popular as it once was, but wtf? don't they have bandwagon fans in baltimore?


It's gonna take more than a few months of winning to get the bandwagoners to come out. They'll be there if they get into the playoffs, and if they do well in the playoffs people will be back for the next year. Jays, Os were some pretty damn good teams in the 80s-90s. Same with they Royals, etc.


----------



## CannabisShaolin (May 25, 2012)

Angels baseball! First place here we come baby! Say goodbye to Hamilton and the rangers.


----------



## Kronika (May 29, 2012)

So pleased with how well the Cardinals are playing so far this season. Yeah, we lost Pujols but that's okay. He doesn't seem to be doing so well in LA but he can wipe his tears away with that $30 mil a year contract he signed. I still like the guy. I hope he finds his niche soon. I'm more bummed out over the loss of Tony La Russa.

Also, David Freese is a homegrown hottie.


----------



## kizphilly (May 29, 2012)

now that basketball is over time to get back to baseball


----------



## Kronika (Jun 2, 2012)

The Mets got their first no-hitter against my Cardinals and I died a little inside.


----------



## Total Head (Jun 2, 2012)

boston is only 3 games back 

their record is still pathetic but they're heating up a bit. we gon' git you.


----------



## kizphilly (Jun 3, 2012)

the nl east is a tight div this year def alot more competition then last year the phillies better step it up there only 3.5 games behind so it aint to bad


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Jun 4, 2012)

A lot of divisions are real close. AL East everyone is within like 3 games.


----------



## citifield (Jun 5, 2012)

mets are looking real good, except in the pen department, i'd be more worried about the nats, that got so many good young players, and that strasburg kid is a throw back player, mean angry and hates the other team and hates losing, a guy like this makes his team mates better and he has and harper knows he is a great ball player and wants to win because 19 years of his life he has dedicated himself to being the best player on the field and he will be. i'd trade anyone on any team for those kids.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Jun 5, 2012)

Crazy that tommy john surgery is just becoming some routine thing now.


----------



## Kronika (Jun 7, 2012)

We had a streaker run onto the field a few days ago during the Cardinals - Phillies game. That was fun.. censored, but fun.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Jun 13, 2012)

Glad I got to see Cain throw the end of that perfect game.


----------



## futureprospects (Jun 14, 2012)

yeah that was sick


----------



## Amaximus (Jun 19, 2012)

Watching R.A. Dickey pitch this year has been a pleasure. His stuff is amazing. Go Mets!

Dickey Ks 13 in latest 1-hitter, Mets beat O's 5-0


----------



## futureprospects (Jun 19, 2012)

Mets have been way better this year! I mean yankees did sweew them but I will admit they are doing way better then last year!


----------



## PUFeNUF (Jun 22, 2012)

Go phillies


----------



## Amaximus (Jun 22, 2012)

futureprospects said:


> Mets have been way better this year! I mean yankees did sweew them but I will admit they are doing way better then last year!


I'm a realist, I know the Mets aren't a great team this year but you are correct they have been way better than I ever expected, so far.

At the start of the year it looked like they had absolutely zero starting pitching. Now they look almost un-hittable.

As for the Yankees sweeping them. yeah, that always seems to happen. Tonight marks game one of the next yankees/mets series. I'd be surprised if this wasn't a sweep as well. Just seems like the Mets always choke when they're playing them.


----------



## Amaximus (Jun 23, 2012)

Well, They tried to choke but instead held on. Mets Win, What a surprise.

R.A. Dickey goes tonight!


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Jun 23, 2012)

Amaximus said:


> Well, They tried to choke but instead held on. Mets Win, What a surprise.
> 
> R.A. Dickey goes tonight!


Nah, he goes tomorrow night.


----------



## futureprospects (Jun 23, 2012)

should be a good watch!


----------



## Amaximus (Jun 24, 2012)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> Nah, he goes tomorrow night.


Man, I had my beer and munchies all set and ready to go and I sit down and see good ole crooked nose, Jonathan Neise! What a bummer!

Ok, Dickey goes tonight!


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Jun 24, 2012)

Not surprised the Yankees hit Dickey. They used to hit tim wakefield hard too.


----------



## Amaximus (Jun 25, 2012)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> Not surprised the Yankees hit Dickey. They used to hit tim wakefield hard too.


This isn't aimed at you frog but it is really getting annoying that everyone keeps comparing Dickey to Wakefield. They're the same in that they are both knuckleballers but Wakefield _never _had the stuff that Dickey has. Not even close. Not the movement, not the control, not the speed. I have no idea why people keep comparing them other than the fact that wakefield was the last and most recent knucklballer.

That being said, Dickey was due. Hell, he is still due to get blown out a few times. That and the Mets will always fail verses the Yankees. The bigger the game, The more the hype, The bigger the Mets fail.

And so life continues in New York...


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Jun 25, 2012)

You can compare the fact that the player has really no idea how the ball will break, and they still seem to hit it. That being said, Dickey didn't have his best mechanics last night and you could tell because the ball was spinning way too much on the slow mo replays.


----------



## Amaximus (Jun 25, 2012)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> You can compare the fact that the player has really no idea how the ball will break, and they still seem to hit it. That being said, Dickey didn't have his best mechanics last night and you could tell because the ball was spinning way too much on the slow mo replays.


That just semantics imo. They may not know where the ball is going to break but "the stuff" their pitches have are completely different. A fastball is a fastball except when one is thrown at 80mph and another is thrown at 103. Either way, it doesn't matter. Maybe I'm just irked because I'm hearing Wakefields name all day. lol.

Agreed about Dickey's mechanics. I believe when Dickey has his game on he just barely gets a single rotation from mound to plate (maybe less?) - last night it was tumbling. You could tell right from the git go things were gonna go bad.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Jun 25, 2012)

Amaximus said:


> That just semantics imo. They may not know where the ball is going to break but "the stuff" their pitches have are completely different. A fastball is a fastball except when one is thrown at 80mph and another is thrown at 103. Either way, it doesn't matter. Maybe I'm just irked because I'm hearing Wakefields name all day. lol.
> 
> Agreed about Dickey's mechanics. I believe when Dickey has his game on he just barely gets a single rotation from mound to plate (maybe less?) - last night it was tumbling. You could tell right from the git go things were gonna go bad.


Yeah, from what I understand there is supposed to only be 1/4 of a turn to the plate, up to maybe 1 full rotation. If it turns too little it wont break either, you need the threads to catch the air a little. Also from what I understand the harder you throw a good knuckle ball, the harder it will break.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Jun 25, 2012)

Minnesota Fats said:


> I am so glad baseball is cleaned up and it's comforting to know that we are back to skill and talent instead of drugs putting on the show.


I wouldn't count on that. They just take stuff they can't test for. They make new designer steroids all the time. The only way they can catch them is testing the levels of testosterone, hgh blood tests (hgh makes you heal fast it should honestly be legal in doctors recommended dosages, the general public should be able to use it too..., it can heal tendons/ligaments.) Not to mention Marlon Byrd was just busted for taking anti estrogen meds, not steroids, you take anti estrogen pills to combat ball shrinkage, gyno/bitch tits, etc. Pretty soon they will have stuff that has a half life of like a day, so you can juice fast as hell, and be clean real fast. The NFL knows they have a real clusterfuck on their hands too. They are all on HGH, and roids. The union wouldn't allow for HGH testing, they juice 10x worse than the MLB. The fans are so blind. I remember a fan asking Goodell why he thought the MLB had so much more steroid use than the NFL, and he said I don't think that's the case - or something around there.


----------



## Amaximus (Jun 26, 2012)

_Something_ has changed. They simply aren't all taking drugs and _not _getting caught. If they are then their new drugs suck because I no longer have two 70+hr guys on my fantasy teams anymore. (tongue planted in cheek)

A lot less players are either doing the drugs OR now just starting pitchers are because if it was still as rampant as it was a few years back we wouldnt be seeing the emergence of the pitcher again. Plus, except for a few select players there arent going to be a bunch of players hitting 40 or 50 HR's per season like they were.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Jun 26, 2012)

Amaximus said:


> _Something_ has changed. They simply aren't all taking drugs and _not _getting caught. If they are then their new drugs suck because I no longer have two 70+hr guys on my fantasy teams anymore. (tongue planted in cheek)
> 
> A lot less players are either doing the drugs OR now just starting pitchers are because if it was still as rampant as it was a few years back we wouldnt be seeing the emergence of the pitcher again. Plus, except for a few select players there arent going to be a bunch of players hitting 40 or 50 HR's per season like they were.


Oh yeah, I'm sure it has slowed tremendously. Especially with the testing of HGH. HGH means you can spend much more time in the gym and heal faster than you would. Not to mention baseball is such a marathon that you play like basically every other day of the year, and are practicing pretty much the rest of the time-minus a couple months.


----------



## Amaximus (Jun 29, 2012)

Anyone see that Mike Trout catch? I think I saw "Go Go Gadget Springs" on his cleats!


----------



## mccumcumber (Jun 29, 2012)

In San Francisco News...
Both Zito and Lincecum pitched well there last outing, hopefully that lasts cause if so... hello playoffs.


----------



## Amaximus (Jun 30, 2012)

And Dickey pitches another gem. Proving once again that regardless of how good you are, if your a Met you will _always _lose to the Yankees.


----------



## Amaximus (Aug 10, 2012)

Wow, Almost two months later and no one is talking baseball anymore... Yup, The season is long!


----------



## dslantic (Aug 21, 2012)

Any of you geniuses know if Tha Atlanta Braves have a chance to win the Eastern Division wild card? I've got a hole (no pun intended) danish 25 ore they do....The Braves really messed up last night.


----------



## bud nugbong (Aug 21, 2012)

how bout them redsux


----------



## Amaximus (Aug 22, 2012)

dslantic said:


> Any of you geniuses know if Tha Atlanta Braves have a chance to win the Eastern Division wild card? I've got a hole (no pun intended) danish 25 ore they do....The Braves really messed up last night.


Mathematically every team can still win. But that's avoiding the question...

The braves are currently 7 games behind Washington in the eastern conference. It is highly unlikely they will take it from Washington with only 6 weeks left in the season but stranger things have happened.

As for the wild card... The top two teams get it now... The Braves are Pirates are tied for top spot with cards and dodgers 1/2 game behind them. The d-backs are 5 games behind. So about five teams in the mix there.

So yes, They have a very good chance to get one of the two wild card spots... But it isn't quite a lock yet.


----------



## Amaximus (Aug 22, 2012)

bud nugbong said:


> how bout them redsux


Dude, I drafted pedroia & ellsbury on just about all my fantasy teams. I don't even want to talk about the red sox. lol.

The Red Sox 2013 first round draft pick should have a Phd.


----------



## MightyBlaze (Aug 22, 2012)

time for football now


----------



## Amaximus (Aug 23, 2012)

Uh, No.
10char


----------



## dvs1038 (Aug 23, 2012)

Anyone know what are the only two days of the year that no Pro sports are played in the US?


----------



## MightyBlaze (Aug 23, 2012)

bring me football plz...


----------



## MightyBlaze (Aug 23, 2012)

I love football


----------



## Amaximus (Aug 24, 2012)

Go start a football thread and up your post count there with your silly one liners. 27 posts and not one of them with more than fifteen words, nor any real insight.


----------



## Amaximus (Aug 24, 2012)

dvs1038 said:


> Anyone know what are the only two days of the year that no Pro sports are played in the US?


I suppose you're looking for the answer "The day before the all star game and the day after the all star game." - But that is a myth.


----------



## dslantic (Aug 28, 2012)

the meamians. if they don't beat Washington tonight I'm gonna drown my head in sorrow.


----------



## billybob420 (Aug 28, 2012)

All I gotta say is, the Indians are gonna take it all.

Cleveland bitches.


----------



## tomahawk2406 (Aug 28, 2012)

billybob420 said:


> All I gotta say is, the Indians are gonna take it all.
> 
> Cleveland bitches.


poor indians fans

[video=youtube;5I-J_8Ssj9k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5I-J_8Ssj9k[/video]


----------



## dslantic (Aug 29, 2012)

If the Braves lose tonight I'm gonna be severely disappointed..my pet rock is go mmbopstilts..Go ATL


----------



## dslantic (Aug 30, 2012)

If St. Louis doesn't win tonight I'm gonna be very bored.


----------



## Amaximus (Sep 7, 2012)

Ouch!


[video=youtube;LFSCiUB9Y-w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LFSCiUB9Y-w[/video]


----------



## dslantic (Sep 7, 2012)

Braves fill the bases, get ready to makahock, leaves players on base and Chipper with bad luck, still a 1-0 win. haha he hit a fowl in row 126 near the 5th row heh. great game, if the Braves stink away from wild card I'm gonna set a pace to erase...


----------



## Amaximus (Sep 7, 2012)

dslantic said:


> Braves fill the bases, get ready to makahock, leaves players on base and Chipper with bad luck, still a 1-0 win. haha he hit a fowl in row 126 near the 5th row heh. great game, if the Braves stink away from wild card I'm gonna set a pace to erase...


There was a fowl at the game and he hit it?


----------



## dslantic (Sep 8, 2012)

well no, it was mispelled.


----------



## NJSkaPunk (Sep 8, 2012)

So how about how the hapless Orioles being the team that is most threatening the Yankees? Or how the Yankees are just STOCKPILED with 35-year-olds? 

I'm a Yankees fan by the way.


----------



## dslantic (Sep 9, 2012)

hi njskapunk, nice pic to post. I've always been a toronto or montreal fan myself. When did The Expos disappear? good luck to your team...


----------



## NJSkaPunk (Sep 9, 2012)

I believe the Expos are now the Nationals. So they are having a good year


----------



## ag515 (Oct 10, 2012)

sonar said:


>


Red Sox SUCKS!


----------



## ag515 (Oct 10, 2012)

Lets go Yankees!!!!! how about Ibanez walk off home Run! Ny all the way this year


----------



## dslantic (Oct 12, 2012)

cool Baltimore made it to 5 games. excellent logo.


----------



## ag515 (Oct 13, 2012)

dslantic said:


> cool Baltimore made it to 5 games. excellent logo.


How bout them yankess!!!


----------



## Amaximus (Oct 15, 2012)

LOL - Look! He still has lingering Smurf cum in his mouth!​

Maybe that $275million abortion Arod will come off the bench to play now. Nice fucking investment.


----------



## Amaximus (Oct 16, 2012)

*http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/mlb-big-league-stew/report-rod-flirts-female-fans-during-alcs-game-132046254--mlb.html

*​_"Alex Rodriguez has lately been off his game at the plate and everybody watching the New York Yankees knows it. He's been dropped in the batting order and even replaced in the lineup as he struggles to find his hitting stroke.

Meanwhile, his other skills remains sharp.

In a story that seems too ridiculous to be true, except that it's A-Rod, the New York Post quotes unnamed witnesses at Game 1 of the ALCS saying Rodriguez openly flirted with two female fans sitting near the Yankees dugout after he was taken out for a pinch hitter in the eighth inning. He even had a bat boy toss the women a ball with instructions to write their phone numbers on it &#8212; which they did. This is the same game in which Derek Jeter broke his ankle....."_



Arod probably did this 10 times during the game, but in true Arod form, struck out on 9 of the tries.


----------



## MrFrance (Oct 29, 2012)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> I just wanted to say this. The Tampa Bay rays might have one of the best rotations in the history of baseball. I cannot believe how sick every single starter they have is. Potential Ace starting every day. James Shields, David Price, Jeremey Hellickson, Matt Moore...


Wasn't aware much of baseball. When I visited the united states and went to a game. Man, I love baseball. I haven't played it much but great vibe, great game.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Oct 29, 2012)

MrFrance said:


> Wasn't aware much of baseball. When I visited the united states and went to a game. Man, I love baseball. I haven't played it much but great vibe, great game.


Its a game i think people had to play to get a real love of it. You could be 60 and still feel like you could play


----------

